# The Elusive Pickerel



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

This pickerel season is starting off slow for me so far. I first tried on Friday 12/5 a couple hours. I started with a spoon and had 2 hits on the front of the lure based on the line chafe and teeth marks in the paint before hooking one. The fight lasted a few seconds and then I got bit off. O well, they have teeth and 6lb line is light, it happens. I tied on a small rapala and about 3 or 4 casts later I had another on. This fight lasted longer but ended in the same result. I have caught my share of pickerel the last few years with only one bite off and now I had back to back. That basically ended my day, I was frustrated and hungry.

This past thursday I hit beachwood after work because I now work 10 minutes from there. This time I added a 6inch bite leader, I was prepared. On the second cast it was Fish On! After a few seconds I realized I had snagged a big ol carp. After a while I had the fish near my feet and while trying to grab it the hook pulled. The next hour went like that with atleast one carp hooked every 10 casts. I landed one that was 26inches.

I went back this morning to ice. The inside of the cove was clear so I fished a while with nothing to show. I did get some delicious donuts tho.

Day 1... 

Day 2... 


Day 3...


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for the report and pics. I don't know why but for some reason I really like that carp picture


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

looks good for an ugly fish. lol


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks for the report. Pretty carp. How did you take the photo to get the blue color in the leaves? Very nice.


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

Its taken from my cell with a HD app added


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Man you looked cold. Nice fish and report. Ask my son if he wanted to go this weekend but I got the same look as that dog has.


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

Tracker01 said:


> Man you looked cold. Nice fish and report. Ask my son if he wanted to go this weekend but I got the same look as that dog has.


I was actually warm, well as warm as possible since was 25° out. Either way i was fishing so life was good


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Fishing is always a good thing.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Nice post!


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

catman said:


> Thanks for the report. Pretty carp. How did you take the photo to get the blue color in the leaves? Very nice.


Agreed!

Awesome pic. Need to frame that one.

Fished up the road from there, where Magothy Bridge Rd. crosses the river throwing rattle traps at dusk on Sunday looking for pickerel...........nada.

Solar/Lunar forecast was poor yesterday. Looks promising next weekend if we don't get the predicted storm and snow.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Awesome pic. Need to frame that one.
> 
> ...


Looking good ahead. Check out the graph. Pretty neat tool.
http://www.usprimetimes.com/newday.html?dataSet=5&zoom=&start=0


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Sorry, pics of the old four cylinder motor in the river or IT DID NOT HAPPEN!!!!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Awesome pic. Need to frame that one.


Absolutely!! I put it up as my desktop background. Very cool.


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

Stinky_Pete said:


> Sorry, pics of the old four cylinder motor in the river or IT DID NOT HAPPEN!!!!


Ok pete, i appoligize and wont let it happen again


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

catman said:


> Looking good ahead. Check out the graph. Pretty neat tool.
> http://www.usprimetimes.com/newday.html?dataSet=5&zoom=&start=0


Hmmm........never heard of this one. Good find Catman, I put it in my favorites


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

I lost the biggest pickerel I've ever seen this past Sunday. I estimated at 25-26 inches, the thing looked like a alligator. My 6 pound line snapped as I was dragging him up the bank. I will catch him this winter .


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

Thats a shame kayak. I got one 24.5 inches last January


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

Stinky_Pete said:


> Sorry, pics of the old four cylinder motor in the river or IT DID NOT HAPPEN!!!!




Just for you!


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

Tried again today and caught a few gizzard shad and what an incredible day for December


----------



## firemunkee (Apr 6, 2012)

I tried yesterday...pickerel remain elusive for me this year


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

I caught this one at loch raven on a homemade spoon yesterday, 26" and fat


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

Nice! Thats on my list of places to try fishing one day


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

Theres a lot of big pickerel in there, Good Bass fishing in the spring to


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

What kind of lures do you folks like for Pickerel?

Daredevil? Red/white? What size oz.?

Do you us a steel leader?


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

I usually like to use some kind of spoon or spinner, they like to attack lures that have a flash, they will hit almost any lure that they think is a small fish though


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

zam said:


> I caught this one at loch raven on a homemade spoon yesterday, 26" and fat


WOW! Nice fish. Great pic!

Thanks for posting. Headin up that way to give it a shot before the rain on Saturday. Probably fish Crankbaits and Rattle Traps for the toothy critters.

Catch and release of course.

That's a real nice one.


----------



## Rodsy (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## StriperSlayerG1 (Jul 1, 2013)

Mepps #5


----------

